# Mathews Outback Bow



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

Great bow only used a few times, 29.5 draw Right Handed 70lb ($600). Has Truglo 4 pin fiberoptic sight with light adjustable with no tools ($109), rip cord rest($100), G5 5 arrow quiver($65), 8 gold tip expedition hunter arrows ($60), scott release ($50), and limb saver stablizer ($30). Have over $1100 invested.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

Sorry I'm asking $600 but I will package it with a Leupold RX-II rangefinder for $750....I'm located in San Antonio, TX but will be in Rockport this weekend.....210-452-1934


----------

